# What is your favorite lens and why?



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

Which lens do you love the most, even if it is not the most practical to use? How does it inspire you? If you could choose to own any lens, what would it be? I recently bought the 135 f2 just because I loved photos using this lens that were posted by members of this forum. No regrets, it was refreshing to take a step away from the always useful zooms, and I purchased it for me, just because I wanted it


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 28, 2013)

Depends on the mood...favorites probably are 35L and 135L ...followed by 85L. 
But most used is a different question... 35L and 24-105L on that one.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> Depends on the mood...favorites probably are 35L and 135L ...followed by 85L.
> But most used is a different question... 35L and 24-105L on that one.



So even though your zoom range covers your 35L, it is still one of your most used lenses....Why?


----------



## gary samples (Mar 28, 2013)

most used 600mm f/4.0 
next 200mm f/2.0
to buy list 85L
Just rented the 24-70L II loved it


----------



## Pi (Mar 28, 2013)

RS2021 said:


> Depends on the mood...favorites probably are 35L and 135L ...followed by 85L.
> But most used is a different question... 35L and 24-105L on that one.



Almost the same here. 

Favorite lenses: the 135L and the 35L (in this order); then the 70-200/4 IS (no f/2.8 because I travel a lot with my lenses).

Most used: the 24-105 by far; followed by the 35L and the 70-200.

Least used: the 135L, which is my favorite as well. Go figure!


----------



## RS2021 (Mar 28, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> RS2021 said:
> 
> 
> > Depends on the mood...favorites probably are 35L and 135L ...followed by 85L.
> ...



35L is a unique lens...the focal length, quick AF, sharpness (considering it is from 1998)...the wide aperture (3 stops over the 24-105L) ...but what it really comes down to is the shooting style which is personal....for a birder, it would be a useless lens I am guessing...but for a people centered style, it is a key lens.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

gary samples said:


> most used 600mm f/4.0
> next 200mm f/2.0
> to buy list 85L
> Just rented the 24-70L II loved it



What are you shooting for the 600mm to be your most used lens?


----------



## gary samples (Mar 28, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> gary samples said:
> 
> 
> > most used 600mm f/4.0
> ...


 wild life heavy on birds in flight in Utah you need all the glass you can get !!


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

gary samples said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > gary samples said:
> ...



I love quality wildlife & bif photos. Perhaps I'll get to try that someday. My bird photos are 99% captive.


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 28, 2013)

35L. On my 5d3 it gives me, mostly used at 1.6 to 2.8 the ability, to shoot people in artificial light like in a coffeehause or a nightclub, with a bit of surrounding. Beautiful color, bokeh; with the mk3 the safety to get sharp picture although it has a thin dof.


----------



## gary samples (Mar 28, 2013)

have a look in the Topic: Any Thing shot with a 1Dx fill of my shots


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

alexanderferdinand said:


> 35L. On my 5d3 it gives me, mostly used at 1.6 to 2.8 the ability, to shoot people in artificial light like in a coffeehause or a nightclub, with a bit of surrounding. Beautiful color, bokeh; with the mk3 the safety to get sharp picture although it has a thin dof.



Are you able to get a pleasing facial aspect at that focal length? I had always read that one should be out at 85mm or longer....


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

gary samples said:


> have a look in the Topic: Any Thing shot with a 1Dx fill of my shots



I will check it out  I saw the thread topic, but had not taken a look as a 1Dx, though the Canon flagship body, is not on my wish list. The 5Ds are enough for me. I also chose 70-200 F4L IS vs 2.8L II for size/weight reasons. I'm happy with my choice, it is the right one for me.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> Which lens do you love the most, even if it is not the most practical to use? How does it inspire you? If you could choose to own any lens, what would it be? I recently bought the 135 f2 just because I loved photos using this lens that were posted by members of this forum. No regrets, it was refreshing to take a step away from the always useful zooms, and I purchased it for me, just because I wanted it



I Agree! only regret I have with the 135 is that i've left it so long to get one!
also the new sigma 35 f1.4 I am really loving this lens alot
and the sigma 85 f1.4 i like alot these are probably my most used 3 lenses at the moment

I do still like the 16-35 but its kind of taken a back seat to the sigma now unless i need to go ultra wide


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > Which lens do you love the most, even if it is not the most practical to use? How does it inspire you? If you could choose to own any lens, what would it be? I recently bought the 135 f2 just because I loved photos using this lens that were posted by members of this forum. No regrets, it was refreshing to take a step away from the always useful zooms, and I purchased it for me, just because I wanted it
> ...



How are you using your 135? I have only had mine briefly and have only had a chance to use it at the zoo & botanical garden thus far. It was too long for the one studio/boudoir shoot I tried it at - lovely, but backed into the wall trying to get a full body shot. Plus she was a former model & quite tall.


----------



## e-d0uble (Mar 28, 2013)

I could never choose "one lens to rule them all" unless someone manufactured a complete impossibility such as a 17-200 f/1.2 with IS. An imaginary beast like that would likely weigh 100lbs, would be three feet long, and would cost 50k. =)

Back to reality. It's a close toss up between the 85L f/1.2 II "keg" and the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II L. I suppose the 85L probably tops my list. In my experience, the big cocoanut is out of this world sharp and nothing bests it in near-zero light. I adore fast glass, but nothing I've ever used comes close to this lens in sharpness and bokeh wider than f/2. I'll step back as far as I can as an excuse to use this lens, if at all possible. I have lots of glass and several overlapping focal ranges, but I can't live without the 85.

I'm slowly beginning to adore the new Sigma 35 f/1.4, I might add.


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

e-d0uble said:


> I could never choose "one lens to rule them all" unless someone manufactured a complete impossibility such as a 17-200 f/1.2 with IS. An imaginary beast like that would likely weigh 100lbs, would be three feet long, and would cost 50k. =)
> 
> Back to reality. It's a close toss up between the 85L f/1.2 II "keg" and the 70-200 f/2.8 IS II L. I suppose the 85L probably tops my list. In my experience, the big cocoanut is out of this world sharp and nothing bests it in near-zero light. I adore fast glass, but nothing I've ever used comes close to this lens in sharpness and bokeh wider than f/2. I'll step back as far as I can as an excuse to use this lens, if at all possible. I have lots of glass and several overlapping focal ranges, but I can't live without the 85.
> 
> I'm slowly beginning to adore the new Sigma 35 f/1.4, I might add.



The 85L is a lens I am giving strong consideration to. I realized I needed it as soon as I tried the 135L in studio.


----------



## wickidwombat (Mar 28, 2013)

DCM1024 said:


> wickidwombat said:
> 
> 
> > DCM1024 said:
> ...



for low light events, wedding receptions, tight candid portraits, this lens is perfect for this
I found the 85 didnt have enough reach and people often saw you coming and "posed" the 135 is more stealthy and has brilliantly fast and accurate AF even in low light
then the 35 siggy on a second body for wider shots groups of people etc


----------



## DCM1024 (Mar 28, 2013)

wickidwombat said:


> DCM1024 said:
> 
> 
> > wickidwombat said:
> ...



Ok, that means it will be perfect for me. I will be in Atlanta for a wedding next weekend


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Mar 28, 2013)

Mine would have to be my 24-70 II. Yes it's pretty much the only lens I've used for the past 3 months, but it's sharpness is absolutely amazing as well as it's versatility as an f/2.8 zoom!


----------



## Eli (Mar 28, 2013)

Just got my 24-70 ii as well, and woooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww, is all I can say!


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Mar 28, 2013)

@DCM1024: yes for the portrait- only a 85 or 135 would be better.
I have the 135L too, lovely lens. Is good wide open, very lovely colors and bokeh.


----------



## dkyeah (Mar 28, 2013)

My favorites lenses are the 50 1.8 and the 70-200 2.8 IS. The 50 because it's so cheap but still delivers pretty good image quality and 70-200 because for weddings & portraits it's my go-to lens.

Lenses I wish to have? Well, for starters the 50 1.2 so that I'd have something weather sealed, more solid and less noisy (that would come handy for small weddings…) than the 1.8. I'd also like to get the 70-200 2.8 IS II because it seems to deliver even better IQ than the old version I have! Other than that I think I'd be quite happy with any Canon prime lens I could get my hands on (14, 35, 85, 135, 100 macro, 90 TS-E, 200 2.0)


----------



## deleteme (Mar 28, 2013)

I have to say the lowly 24-105 is my favorite.
I do have the 70-200 2.8L IS, 85 1.8, Sigma 50 1.4, 17 TS-E, and 100 macro.
I like it because it allows me to stand in the right spot for the perspective I want and zoom for the FL I need. All my other lenses exceed it raw IQ but I cannot carry a bagful of lenses (or worse yet, three cameras) and switch while my subject wanders off.
Second place is my 100 macro. Perfect portrait FL and razor sharp.


----------



## RLPhoto (Mar 28, 2013)

It's a tie between my 50L and 135L. They get used about the same and both are stunning, In the end I probably couldn't choose one.


----------



## jdramirez (Mar 28, 2013)

it used to be my 50mm f1.8... but I upgraded and long story short, it is the 100mm f2.8L macro is. it is just wonderful. Sharp with great colors... it is fast and I can reach shutter speeds of 1/6000 without issue. I love it so. and it is great indoor and out... and sharp at a distance or I can really zoom in and take some impressive macro photos. it is so versatile.. and I love it so.


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 28, 2013)

Eli said:


> Just got my 24-70 ii as well, and woooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwww, is all I can say!



Oh yeah.


----------



## ksagomonyants (Mar 31, 2013)

Canon 200 f2 and 135 f2. Hopefully, I can get Zeiss 100 f2 makro soon, since it's considered as one of the best lenses ever made


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 31, 2013)

400 f/2.8L I IS. Why? Because it is just pure awesomeness. I love longer focal lengths and this lens AF's rapidly, and is razor sharp, corner to corner, wide open.


----------



## eml58 (Mar 31, 2013)

It's a chuck up, 300 f/2.8 IS L v2 OR 400f/2.8 IS L V2, the number of Photos I take with each tells me it's the 300, but IQ is hard to tell the difference, both these lenses (I agree with bdunbar79) the level of "awesomeness" in these two Lenses, is just, awesome ??.

quote author=bdunbar79 link=topic=13840.msg251044#msg251044 date=1364701850]
400 f/2.8L I IS. Why? Because it is just pure awesomeness. I love longer focal lengths and this lens AF's rapidly, and is razor sharp, corner to corner, wide open. 
[/quote]


----------



## Dick (Mar 31, 2013)

The 100L is definitely my personal favorite, because I can trust it & it's suitable for almost anything.

I was shooting a sunrise this morning with the 24-105L and now I feel like selling that piece of shit pile of untrustworthy glass & plastic. Lots of images are out of focus for no good reason and even the bits that are in focus don't look good. The 100L is from another planet compared to the this...


----------



## mdmphoto (Mar 31, 2013)

ef-s 17-55 f.2.8 IS is my walk-around lens on my 7D. Great images; sharp, fast, quick-focusing lens, relatively solid physically. Expensive: I shudder to think what an "L" version of this lens would cost, but we get what we pay for, mostly.
Otherwise, I would have to take the easy way out again and select the 70=-200 f/2.8 L IS (I) for iq, and zoom range. Not so much for walking around with, but sharp, fast, quick focusing lens that gets along well with my kenko 1.4 tele.
I was favorably impressed by the 24-105L f/4.0 IS on my recent evaluation 6D as a full frame fave. The 6D's superior noise-handling ability easily offsets the lens' slower aperture.


----------



## rpt (Mar 31, 2013)

I have very little overlap. The only overlap is the 40mm 2.8 with the 24-105L there too, if the light is low like a campfire, the 40 wins... General shooting and when I do not want to carry more than one lens it is the 24-105L. Birds or things at a distance, it is the 100-400L. For macros, 100L (with tubes if needed). So they are all my favourites 
All my children get equal love


----------



## andersde (Mar 31, 2013)

Definitely the 100L for me. Not only amazingly sharp but also great fun to use and quite versatile! 15-85mm probably my most used lens though but nowhere near as much fun. I'm reluctant to use my 50 1.8 anymore as quality isn't anywhere near that of the 100L. I now just try and use the 100L and walk back!

Only downside of the 100L is that I now what more L primes!! Adding the 35, 85, 135 & 200 would be nice ;D


----------



## noisejammer (Mar 31, 2013)

I really like to play with my ZE 28/2.

I feel the 28mm focal length avoids the "blah" factor that a 35 offers (I have them) but it's not as extreme a perspective as the 25/2. This makes it versatile on the street - although I'll fess up and say I've not done any street photography for years.

Besides this, it works well on my 5D2 and 1D4. The field curvature can help or hinder.

Among my very near favourites are an OM 16/3.5 FE, a 58/1.2 Rokkor and the ZE 50/2 MP... but I do love all my children. Mostly.


----------



## Zv (Mar 31, 2013)

That is a difficult question. I have only used my 135L a few times but I can see that being one of my faves. Even in harsh daylight the images came out nice sooc. Lovely color and contrast, definitely a unique look. 

My 17-40L is prob my most used. It's really versatile as a walkaround at the 35-40 end. Though it's versatile it's not my most fun lens. More of a functional workhorse. 

The 70-200 f/4L IS was my first L lens and I am still very impressed with the image quality. The IS is awesome and the lens is light enough for travel and walking around. It's not really discreet enough for street use which is a shame as it rocks as a street lens. 

I am starting to get to know my lens - only had them for a year. Still figuring out which ones are best for whatever situation. I like to limit myself to just one or two lens on any given day. It really helps me realize when I should have used zooms and when primes are better.


----------



## Simon_X_George (Mar 31, 2013)

Without a doubt the Canon EF 300/2.8L IS. Its fast focusing, amazingly sharp and the bokeh it produces is fantastic. Its rarely off my 7D and gets used for everything from airplanes to candid portraits.


----------



## Bob Garrigus (Mar 31, 2013)

My most used lens is the TS-E 24mm. Although I purchased for the increased DOF I have since become just as addicted to the rise/fall and shift features for perspective control and panoramas. Coupled with a RRS single row panorama rig I have an incredible range of options. My second most used lens is the EF 70-200mm f/2.8. That one is sharp as can be and affords me the capability to extract interesting compositions from the landscape.


----------



## celliottuk (Mar 31, 2013)

70-200 2.8 L
Sharp as a tack, very fast focus


----------



## bdunbar79 (Mar 31, 2013)

I think based upon the types of lenses the OP is looking to use, the 135L is just absolutely tremendous as well. Razor sharp, corner to corner, f/2.2 and narrower.


----------



## jthomson (Mar 31, 2013)

400mm f5.6L Great lens for birding.

I also really like the 200mm f2.8L, fast, sharp and lightweight.


----------



## lux (Apr 1, 2013)

I have tried to like my 24-105, 17-40, 50 1.4 and 40 2.8 more than my 70-200 mark II because the 70-200 is so darn big. However, everytime I take it off my camera, unless I'm inside at night or truly can't back up a little, I regret it later. It's just that much sharper and more versatile than the other lenses. Wish I could have the 24-70 II because if it's similar I'd sell the 24-105 and the 17-40. Likely keep the 50 1.4 for speed and the 40 2.8 for travel.


----------



## distant.star (Apr 2, 2013)

.
As I always say when this question is posed....

EF 135mm f/2.0L

Hands down.

For me, that's the lens I go to when it absolutely has to be right. I know the lens won't let me down. Obviously, it's a focal length that can be used in every situation, but that's its only limitation. I'm hoping the new Sigma 35mm will be its counterpart on the wide end.


----------



## wickidwombat (Apr 2, 2013)

distant.star said:


> I'm hoping the new Sigma 35mm will be its counterpart on the wide end.



it is  2 bodies with these lenses on each is a really great combo


----------



## PhotographAdventure (Apr 2, 2013)

Right now it's the 70-200 2.8 IS II. A bit heavy, but flexible and sharp.


----------



## pj1974 (Apr 2, 2013)

This is a hard question to answer in some ways, but at the end of the day, my favourite lens is also my most used lens. For the past few years, the lens that has held this title in my lens arsenal is the Canon 15-85mm. Great image quality (sharp, contrasty, good colours) - fast, accurate USM AF and 4-stop IS.

I just find it a very godo combination-package - a quality walk-around, that can often meet most of my photography needs in the average 'day-out' shooting. 24mm - 136mm is a great focal length, and it doesn't really have any IQ failings. I take this lens when I'm capturing the official photos for camps and other events that I lead.

In terms of other lenses, I see all of them as more 'specialist' lenses, and for particular circumstances, they 'are needed' / my favourite.

eg: Sigma 10-20mm f/4-5.6 HSM EX (ultra wide angle, particularly for landscape, sometimes for architecture)
Canon EF 100mm f/2.8 USM Macro (for close-up photos of flowers, plants, insects, details - and even occasionally ad-hoc portrait)
Canon EF 70-300mm L f/4-5.6 IS USM - my wildlife and birding lens - for BIF as well as the outdoor portrait

Regards

Paul


----------



## Hobby Shooter (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't have that many, but the 24-105 is so versatile, the 35L makes me happy and my 70-200 2.8L IS MkII is just awesome. The others not so much.


----------



## bholliman (Apr 2, 2013)

Probably the 70-200mm 2.8L II. Razer sharp images with nice bokeh. Useful for landscapes as well as events. I would really love it if it weren't so darn heavy...

I recently added a 135L, but I'm getting quite a few out of focus shots with it. The shots I've manually focuses are stunning however. When I have time I'll run AFMA with Focal and I imagine it will move to the top of my favorite list pretty quickly.


----------



## DCM1024 (Apr 2, 2013)

bholliman said:


> I recently added a 135L, but I'm getting quite a few out of focus shots with it. The shots I've manually focuses are stunning however. When I have time I'll run AFMA with Focal and I imagine it will move to the top of my favorite list pretty quickly.



You should definitely calibrate it. I've only had mine a couple weeks and have not yet used it as much as I'd like, but it has performed superbly on 2 different bodies. I will be using it for a model port in the morning.


----------



## steven kessel (Apr 2, 2013)

My go-to lens is the 100-400 F 4-5.6 L IS. My passion is wildlife photography and I do not have the $$ to afford bigger glass, so I make do with this lens on my 7D and 5D Mark iii. I find it to be reliably sharp and to produce excellent images. Are there better lenses out there? Undoubtedly, but this is what I can afford and it works well for me. I used to have a Sigma 150-500 but the Canon lens simply runs rings around that lens.

Now, my absolute "best" lens for sharpness is the 70-200 F4 L IS. It's definitely sharper than the 100-400 and I use it whenever I know that I won't need the extra reach of the 100-400. It produces fabulous images for me, I love this lens.


----------



## kbmelb (Apr 2, 2013)

My favorite is the 50 1.2. Why? Because I love the focal length and the biggest reason...because so many people hate this lens and I have fantastic results with it. It makes me feel pretty good about myself. Even though I really know this is just an amazing lens I feel like I know something they don't.

PS

85 1.2 is friggin' amazing I just don't get to use it as often as I'd like.


----------



## sandymandy (Apr 2, 2013)

Flektogon 35mm on my film camera. I just LOVE wideangles even 35mm is not so wide really. I just love taking portraits including the environment and not only "bokehlicious" shots all the time. I was never a fan of tele....wideangle feels so good to me )
Whenever im back to my crop camera im kinda bothered by the field of view it offers. shame its hard to get a cheap+good IQ wideangle lens on APS-C. Cant wait to use 24mm on film or FF @[email protected]


----------

